# "When you buy HGVC resale your not buying points, you buying a week worth X points"



## azdave (Sep 2, 2012)

I have read this a couple times in threads.  I will be buying a HGVC resale of 5000 points in gold season next week.  Am i not buying 5000 points?  I'm a little confused.

Please forgive me if Im missing somthing completely obvious!!


----------



## slum808 (Sep 2, 2012)

You are buying a two bedroom gold week at a particular resort. It is a deeded week and the MF is unit and resort specific. That week could also be converted to 5000 pts to use in the club booking window. Make sure you know what resort you're buying at. The MF range is pretty big.


----------



## azdave (Sep 2, 2012)

slum808 said:


> You are buying a two bedroom gold week at a particular resort. It is a deeded week and the MF is unit and resort specific. That week could also be converted to 5000 pts to use in the club booking window. Make sure you know what resort you're buying at. The MF range is pretty big.



Thank you for the information.  Im looking to buy at the Las Vegas Strip.  MF will be about 775 per year.  Looks like I can get 5000 points for around 5000 dollars.  Seems like a great deal to me. 

Any advice?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2012)

It makes no difference whether you buy direct or resale, it's the same...
At true HGVC resorts (built-bought by Hilton), you are deeded a TS, but its _never_ yours to use. It stays in HGVC-inventory for use by the club. Instead, you get the points that it represents.

The only relavance a specific TS has is that it determines size+season for "home week" reservations (or what you can rent out, if you want). But many owners never make a home-week reservation, preferring instead to travel about with club and RCI bookings.

Buying a Vegas resort is an excellent choice as their MF's are the lowest in the system.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 3, 2012)

In general gold weeks are cheaper to purchase but your MFs , per point, are higher.  

A person at that same resort pays the same MFS but for 7000 points, sice MFS are based on size of unit and NOT season.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 3, 2012)

HGVC sells deeded weeks, they do not sell points. HGVC is not a trust based ownership that sells trust interests represented by points. HGVC sells deeded weeks with a point value. That point value is for exchange purposes only.

You will pay MF's based on the size of your unit, not it's point value. A gold two bedroom unit at the HGVC LV Strip location has the same maintenance fee as a two bedroom platinum season week, even though the platinum week is assigned 7,000 point vs 5,000 points for the gold week.

Your deeded week has a home resort advantage of roughly 3 months. You can reserve your deeded week but, you must reserve the entire unit. You can not lock it off or reserve only a portion of the unit. Thus, if you own a two bedroom gold week you must reserve a two bedroom unit in gold season. You can not reserve either the one bedroom or the studio side, you have to reserve the entire unit.

If you do not want to reserve your entire unit, you must wait until open season, when you can use your point value to reserve any unit available in the HGVC system. For instance, if you want to reserve only a one bedroom unit at your home resort but you own a two bedroom unit, you have to wait unti the 9 month mark (HGVC uses check OUT date whereas most systems use the check in date) before making your reservation. You can also reserve any unit for which you have enough points at any HGVC resort within that 9 month open season window.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 3, 2012)

Good summary, but 2 minor clarifications...



dougp26364 said:


> ...You can reserve your deeded week *[or any week in your season a/k/a "home week"]*, but you must reserve the entire unit...
> 
> If you do not want to reserve your entire unit, you must wait until *[club]* season, when you can use your point value to reserve any unit available in the HGVC system. *["Open Season" is the special cash-discount period 30 days b4 check-in]*...


----------



## azdave (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the information!!  It seems most 7000 points are selling for double what 5000 would cost.  DOes it make sense to purchase 7000 for double?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 3, 2012)

azdave said:


> Thanks for all the information!!  It seems most 7000 points are selling for double what 5000 would cost.  Does it make sense to purchase 7000 for double?



Since the MF's for both are the same, its a simple process: 
Divide the cost of each by the number of points to get the cost per point.
But only you can decide if you'd use the additional points.

I wouldn't, but I take many trips for which TS bookings do not make sense.
Although, the HHonors tie-in and HHonors CC's helps with road-trips.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 3, 2012)

It depends on your planned usage and on your time you plan on keeping the timeshare. 

If you are only needing 5000 points every year and the 2000 extra points will be not really required then the gold week would be fine. 

If you plan on keeping the unit for a longer period of time, you will get 40% more points every year by owning the platinum week over the gold week, for the same MF $$.   That will get you more vacation.

So the longer you own the unit and the more you will use the points that extra price for a platinum week, might not seem that big.  But it is a payment you have to make now, not stretch over years of ownership.

In the end only you can be the only judge of how many points you need and your planned usage.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Are you traveling with kids or grandkids?  If so you'll really want 7000 points.


----------



## JonnyDiego (Sep 8, 2012)

I am very new to this and am in the discovery process. I am a big HHonors person as I travel a lot for work and have Diamond status, thus our interest in looking Hilton timeshare options. I am understanding the booking period for a home resort, and looked at the point scale. I have seen some resale properties here, on eBay, etc and we are trying to figure out if we plan on travel around and not to a home resort, should we buy wherever we can get the most points for the lowest MFs or are we missing something?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2012)

JonnyDiego said:


> ... should we buy wherever we can get the most points for the lowest MFs or are we missing something?



Exactement. This is the mantra of those here, with one caveat...
If you intend to return frequently to a high-demand locale, like Hawaii or NYC, you may want to brave the high MF's, so you won't have to join  the unwashed masses competing for club reservations at those places.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 8, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Exactement. This is the mantra of those here, with one caveat...
> If you intend to return frequently to a high-demand locale, like Hawaii or NYC, you may want to brave the high MF's, so you won't have to join  the unwashed masses competing for club reservations at those places.



Exactly. We purchased in Las Vegas when we were going to Vegas frequently and before we ever traveled to Hawaii. In hindsight, we should have purchased in Hawaii. Things have changed and we prefer Hawaii, it's harder to exchange into and get exactly what we want and Vegas is pathetically easy to reserve and is only getting easier as HGVC aquires more assests in Vegas.

All these years down the road and it's more expense and hassle than what I want to go through right now. Perhaps sometime down the road I might consider selling our Vegas interest and paying the price to buy a Hawaiian resale interest. It would make planing for Hawaii much easier and reserving Vegas when we want to use HGVC for Vegas is a breeze.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 9, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Exactly. We purchased in Las Vegas when we were going to Vegas frequently and before we ever traveled to Hawaii. In hindsight, we should have purchased in Hawaii. Things have changed and we prefer Hawaii, it's harder to exchange into and get exactly what we want and Vegas is pathetically easy to reserve and is only getting easier as HGVC aquires more assests in Vegas.
> 
> All these years down the road and it's more expense and hassle than what I want to go through right now. Perhaps sometime down the road I might consider selling our Vegas interest and paying the price to buy a Hawaiian resale interest. It would make planing for Hawaii much easier and reserving Vegas when we want to use HGVC for Vegas is a breeze.



Well Doug, my story is the opposite.  I bought Hawaii because we have been going there for vacations the last 20 years when the kid was young, I didn't want the hassle and expense of not getting the dates and unit we wanted, preferred to pay upfront for home season advantage. Now we are both retired and looking to cut expenses, Vegas looks a lot better to us .  I've been twice this year for weddings, all nieces an nephews getting hitched.

We should be able to work out swaps on TUG without selling and re-buying!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 9, 2012)

re-deeding will be required.  But you if you swap like amount of points for points I bet you would consider it a win win scenario.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd consider re-deeding but, there's always the issue of ROFR, which could lead to the inadvertant loss of ownership. The problem with swapping points values or personal exchanging is that we don't go to Hawaii all that often. I'm just in a position where I woudn't mind paying the extra MF's to have the home resort adavntage for reservations when we would want to go.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 9, 2012)

I guess you would have to approach the subject with HGVC as there is no funds exchanging hands, you could possibily just quitclaim the deeds.  I guess you would need their permission, but since you are not selling but swapping, there is no price and therefore no ROFR IMHO. 

I am in a divorce situation, and I am having to redeed.  For the paperwork I am quitclaiming and am showing an arbitary $1 in the quitclaim.  Does the ROFR also apply to divorce or estate etc.  I think there are exceptions.  Swapping without changing funds seems like one they might consider.


----------



## JonnyDiego (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help. We are looking at EOY in Hawaii now based on feedback from here and others, and since we go there about EOY as a family. I was reading that you can borrow forward, does this also work for EOY TS, which might allow us to get a more affordable unit or lower MF?


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 9, 2012)

JonnyDiego said:


> Thanks for the help. We are looking at EOY in Hawaii now based on feedback from here and others, and since we go there about EOY as a family. I was reading that you can borrow forward, does this also work for EOY TS, which might allow us to get a more affordable unit or lower MF?



Correct, if you purchase an even year now, with no points left in 2012, you would be able to book a 2013 date using 2014 points in January.  There are no fees to borrow.


----------



## slum808 (Sep 9, 2012)

The home booking priority only is only good for the particular unit type/season you buy. So if you want to go to Hawaii ever other year in a two newsroom for summer, you should buy a 7000 platinum EOY. If you don't plan to book the exact unit type or season you own, you should buy where MF are cheapest.


----------

